# Fall Promotion 2009



## gswager (Aug 13, 2009)

I've noticed that there were fall promotions for the past two years when the AU gatherings were held in Chicago and Los Angeles. I'm hoping that it will do it again this year. I am wondering if you have the details on points and dates?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 13, 2009)

No information yet about any fall promotion.

Trust me: the second one of our members gets an email there will be a five page discussion thread.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2009)

And if it's like some of the previous promos that say something like "2X for reservations made between X and Y (dates) for travel between A and B (dates)", I have found that any travel between A and B - no matter when booked - received the 2X!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow I was thinking of a thread very similar to this just this afternoon. I was wondering with the drop off in ridership will the fall promotion be even better to try and help ridership? Well at least in the Northeast luckily other places people are starting to take more trains


----------



## saxman (Aug 20, 2009)

With all these promotions going on throughout the year, it sure seems like there are more times when promotions are going then when there aren't any promotions.

Fall of 2008 was double points from something like October and November. Then spring of 2009 started with double, triple, and quadruple points from mid-March to May 9th. Not long after that in June, we're in the Summer Power Points which is going until the end of this month. So if we have another Fall promo in say October and November, that equals roughly 7 months of promotions to get bonus points! While only 5 months of normal AGR points! They may as well make the entire year a promo! But I guess that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 20, 2009)

I liked it when they once had a 2X, 3X and another 3X promo running at the same time! (I registered for all 3!  ) And that was also when you received 100 points per segment - even on the same train! So my 4 stop round trip for something like $35 or $40 got me 4,800 points! 



saxman66 said:


> They may as well make the entire year a promo! But I guess that would defeat the purpose.


Hey - I wouldn't complain if they do!


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> No information yet about any fall promotion.
> Trust me: the second one of our members gets an email there will be a five page discussion thread.


I am hoping that if there is a fall promotion it is effective in October. My next trip is October 2 and 3. After that trip I will be 200-300 points short of 50,000 points (two zone bedroom RT). A bonus could put me over the top. Buying points is not an option. I purchased the annual max to get to a desired award earlier this year.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 13, 2009)

I am having serious AGR Promotion withdrawls...

:unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I am having serious AGR Promotion withdrawls...:unsure:


I am having serious Amtrak *RIDING* withdrawals!  (It been 2 whole weeks!  )


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 13, 2009)

While not involving train travel, I did get an e-mail from AGR a few days ago concerning some wine club and if I signed up now, I would get bonus points AND a FREE electric corkscrew (yes, your guess is as good as mine)  Now I rarely drink wine, and when I do, it often comes from a box; so I'll pass on this and miss the thrill of having my very own nuclear powered all digital hypersonic corkscrew.


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 13, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> While not involving train travel, I did get an e-mail from AGR a few days ago concerning some wine club and if I signed up now, I would get bonus points AND a FREE electric corkscrew (yes, your guess is as good as mine)  Now I rarely drink wine, and when I do, it often comes from a box; so I'll pass on this and miss the thrill of having my very own nuclear powered all digital hypersonic corkscrew.


I did see that. The link in the e-mail that I received did not work.


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > I am having serious AGR Promotion withdrawls...:unsure:
> ...


Now-now! Absence makes the heart grow fonder!!! :wub:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 13, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> While not involving train travel, I did get an e-mail from AGR a few days ago concerning some wine club and if I signed up now, I would get bonus points AND a FREE electric corkscrew (yes, your guess is as good as mine)  Now I rarely drink wine, and when I do, it often comes from a box; so I'll pass on this and miss the thrill of having my very own nuclear powered all digital hypersonic corkscrew.


I saw that too, probably too much wine to drink unless a member going to the gathering in Boston provides a stash to the winos,er members attending!

Id think buying the points or even better using the $$ on train trips would yield better AGR results, we know how these partner deals often are not what they claim to be!I'll pass and await the hopefully fantastic fall promtions to be announced!You insiders surely will give us a heads up before the great unwashed get the announcemnts?? :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > I am having serious AGR Promotion withdrawls...:unsure:
> ...


I need to ask, You are Alive? :lol:  :unsure:

Aloha


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 13, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> While not involving train travel, I did get an e-mail from AGR a few days ago concerning some wine club and if I signed up now, I would get bonus points AND a FREE electric corkscrew (yes, your guess is as good as mine)  Now I rarely drink wine, and when I do, it often comes from a box; so I'll pass on this and miss the thrill of having my very own nuclear powered all digital hypersonic corkscrew.


Well, just for sport, I joined the wine club. 6,000 points per year at 1,500 per quarter. That's thirty percent of a one zone bedroom award. At $69.95 for the first case plus the robotic corkscrew, it can't be vintage. Filler for my wine rack where I can serve the good stuff from the top two rows and keep this stuff to fill the lower rows and make it always look stocked. :unsure:


----------

